# System 3 XM 310



## M.garrett.otis (Dec 17, 2020)

I as getting ready to buy some new OG outlaws for my Brute and ran across the new System 3 XM 310. Seems really cool. Had the OG before and done well. Just wanted some opinions before I click “buy”. Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

they look cool but, I bet the dig something aweful.... If you ride places that have a good hard bottom then they'd probably be fine. I bet they suck in sandy situations though.


----------

